# Inheritance



## Shanona (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi! 

Just a question. We are Copts and my mom and dad were married in Egypt. They both are Egyptian citizens, but me and my brother are not since we are born abroad. Both my parents have properties in Egypt and money in the bank. If God forbid something happened to my mom and/or dad, what rights to I and my brother have to inherit their assets?


----------



## sha7toot (Jul 13, 2017)

i think you have to follow Egyptian low of inheritance .


----------

